# Sources: Rockets acquire Kevin Martin; McGrady to NY



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

According to yahoosports



> The Sacramento Kings have reached an agreement in principle with the Houston Rockets on a trade that will swap Kevin Martin(notes) for Tracy McGrady(notes), league sources told Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Along with Martin, the Kings will send Sergio Rodriguez, Hilton Armstrong(notes) and Kenny Thomas(notes) to the Rockets. Joey Dorsey(notes) and Carl Landry(notes) will go to the Kings.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-kingstrade021710&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Rockets acquire Kevin Martin*



Don't wanna lose Landry, couldn't we give them Ariza instead!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Rockets acquire Kevin Martin*

Nooooo... Landry


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Rockets acquire Kevin Martin*

Thinking it over I don't like the trade. Not like Kevin is ironman either, and losing Landry is a downgrade. If Kevin Martin gets hurt again, we just gave away Landry for nothing.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Rockets acquire Kevin Martin*



> Arn Tellem has told the New York Post's Marc Berman that the Knicks are still involved in three-way trade talks with Sacramento and Houston centered around Tracy McGrady.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/64835/20100218/tellem_claims_knicks_still_talking_three_way_with_rockets_kings/


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Rockets acquire Kevin Martin*



> The Kings were willing to do a deal with the Knicks as trade partners to move McGrady Wednesday night, but league sources have suggested they’ve been less enthusiastic about it on Thursday morning.
> 
> If the trade expands to three teams, one official involved in the talks predicted as many as 15 players could be moved.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/64839/20100218/fireworks_between_tellem_kings_if_they_dont_deal_t_mac_to_knicks/


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: Rockets acquire Kevin Martin*

3 way done



> STEIN_LINE_HQ T-Mac and Sergio Rodriguez to NYK; Kev Martin/Jared Jeffries/swap of 2011 first with Knicks and 2012 first from Knicks to Houston AND
> 
> STEIN_LINE_HQ Kings get Carl Landry, Joey Dorsey and Larry Hughes' expiring contract . . . all just filed to ESPN.com. Link coming momentarily


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Rockets acquire Kevin Martin*

In Morey We Trust :cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

UPDATE:
The Rockets deal of Tracy McGrady to get Kings guard Kevin Martin will move McGrady and Kings point guard Sergio Rodriguez to New York, with the Rockets getting forward Jordan Hill, the eighth pick of the 2009 NBA draft.
The Rockets will also get Knicks forward Jared Jeffries, the right to switch first-round picks in 2011 and a first-rounder in 2012, a person with knowledge of the deal said.
The Rockets will also acquire Kenny Thomas and center Hilton Armstrong from the Kings in the deal, sending Carl Landry, Joey Dorsey and cash to Sacramento.
The addition of the Knicks to the Rockets deal with Sacramento agreed upon early Thursday is largely the deal the Rockets had considered with the Knicks. Guard Larry Hughes will go to Sacramento.
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6872624.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You guys also got Jordan Hill which wasn't included in that post of mine.

also




> @chadfordinsider: Knicks' pick in 2011 is Top-1 protected; In 2012, Knicks' pick is Top-5 protected


Wow, it was good trade before this, but geez.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> You guys also got Jordan Hill which wasn't included in that post of mine.
> 
> also
> 
> ...


:jawdrop:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Please, LeBron, don't go to NY next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Cornholio said:


> Please, LeBron, don't go to NY next year.


It's going to be funny when they have to settle for overpaying Rudy Gay and another 2nd tier FA.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Houston did well. Congradulatpns


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cornholio said:


> Please, LeBron, don't go to NY next year.


I dont think he will. Bron wants to win. Cleveland has a nice team behind him now. Jamison is really going to help them.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We won't really reap the benefits of this trade for another 2 years. Jordan Hill is no consolation for losing Landry.

Getting back Landry should be top priority this offseason.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Jordan Hill is no consolation for losing Landry.


Of course not. Martin is.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Of course not. Martin is.


Martin must stay on the court. No different than T-Mac in that dept, and I'm not ready to give him AC Green status from here on out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I feel a lot better now considering the new 3 way. I dont feel as bad for losing landry now. I like how we got the picks, those can be really good assets or even rebuilding tools for the future. I hope the Knicks dont get LeBron and our picks are pretty much golden...

I will still miss Landry though....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Martin must stay on the court. No different than T-Mac in that dept, and I'm not ready to give him AC Green status from here on out.


Agreed his health is a concern of mine. I am so sick of injury prone players... Just too many years of heartbreak...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Martin unplugged*

Sam Amick Part 1:

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/2010/02/martin-unplugge.html



> Reaction to the trade...
> 
> "On the basketball side, I'm ecstatic. I couldn't be any happier with the move that Geoff and the Maloofs made to put me in a great situation. I made a name for myself here, they took a chance on me, and who knows where I'd be now if they didn't make sense.
> "But it's just like anything, with these relationships you build up for so long, that's the sad part. I'm sad to be leaving Sac. Just as Corliss referred to me as the Golden Child as far as the perception around here, how the older guys took me under their wing, taught me how to do professional job. I learned a lot from guys like Bobby (Jackson) and Corliss (Williamson), with how they did stuff in the community and how they were professional. I watched a lot of that my first couple years, and then once I got out there in the (lime) light I did a lot of that myself and took pride in it. The Maloofs set an example too - that's the hard part of that deal when it comes to the community part."


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Daryl Morey? Listen, the 2011 pick is protected if it wins the lottery. The 2012 pick is protected if New York lands in the top five. Those are reasonable protections worth minding. This isn't going to toss two all-world studs in Houston's lap. You're even going to have to wait until November of 2012 to see one of them, we think. New York could finish at .500, for whatever reason, and still pull a top five pick.
> 
> But doing this much, with McGrady's contract? Not merely moving it for similarly-expiring parts and a possible pick? Getting Martin? The high end that could give you the second pick in the 2011 draft and the sixth pick in the 2012 draft? Morey, you magnificent *******. This was a masterstroke. A patient, well-timed, masterstroke. You knew he'd wait until February. You knew he'd wait until trade deadline day. You knew he'd make it work. Goodness, gracious, sakes alive.


Tracy McGrady's a Knick, and that's not the half of it


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I hate to see Landry go...That will be a huge loss. He is a tough offensive player. The Rockets just got a lot softer.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *David Thorpe on the trading of Kevin Martin*
> 
> *Houston, without Landry and with an injured Yao Ming, is pretty thin in the frontcourt. But Rick Adelman's an innovative coach. How is this Houston team going to play, now?*
> 
> ...


Full post


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

they are turning into the Knicks.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

NO NOT MY LANDRY!!!!!!! You will be missed greatly!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Skipping from the trade deadline, past the draft and all the way to free agency, *Rockets GM Daryl Morey declared that the Rockets will sign Luis Scola and Kyle Lowry next summer.* Both are restricted free agents. They always were going to be back, but with no idea who else would be fill their spots, they already seemed more certain to be back.
> 
> He added, however, that he believes the Rockets can still be heavy hitters in free agency, citing the cap room other teams created, and the assets the Rockets collected if they have someone wanting to enlist in a sign-and-trade.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2010/02/with_my_favorite_martin_on_boa.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Giving up Carl Landry stings, but good lord. Is this what happens when Daryl Morey actually sacrifices a valuable asset? As I said this morning, it's gotten to the point where if I were an NBA GM, I just wouldn't even make eye contact with Daryl Morey, let alone negotiate a trade with him. It's like sitting down at a high stakes poker table. Doesn't matter what cards you have—just by sitting down, you're setting yourself up for embarrassment. That's Daryl Morey at this point.


http://www.sbnation.com/2010/2/18/1316682/nba-trade-deadline-grading-the


I don't see how anyone can hate this deal.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Morey Press Conference


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, already dedicating to Scola and Kyle? Sweet. Morey, I dont know how he does it. Landry will be missed, but that article above is right.. This is what he pulled off with Landry being the real valuable playable asset? (Not counting Tmacs contract) 

Crazy


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

On the flip side, Morey may have just set the Knicks back another decade. They either need to strike it huge in free agency this offseason, or hope T-Mac returns to mid-decade form, and neither is likely.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

And so it begins...










I hate seeing Jordan and Jared in this picture for obvious reasons.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Have I ever mentioned that the Rockets jerseys are the ****?

And Jordan Hill now goes next to Dwyane Jones as the only players I can ever remember wearing #27.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I still cant get over it. 4 players and 2 picks pretty much. WTF?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

You should send Donnie Walsh a thank you card.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I still cant get over it. 4 players and 2 picks pretty much. WTF?


2 potentially great picks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Organized Chaos said:


> 2 potentially great picks.


And people thought Isiah didn't know what he was doing. Donnie Walsh has lost it.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

HKF said:


> And people thought Isiah didn't know what he was doing. Donnie Walsh has lost it.


Again, people don't get it. Picks can be overrated.

Your planning on signing James, Bosh, and any available free agents. Why would you waste your time with draft picks when your putting yourself in a better position without them?

Besides, what if they end up drafting busts like Kwame, Darko or Adam Morrison? Then what. You would have saved them up for nothing.

Besides if they end up with a top record next year, Then those picks will be pretty useless.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If they come up empty-handed this summer, they're kinda ****-outta-luck as far as progressing the team, then.

They might have fans jumping on the Nets bandwagon.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> They might have fans jumping on the Nets bandwagon.


With it looking more and more that there won't be nearly as much movement of stars this summer as initially anticipated, New York(well, and Newark, if you count that as a place) could very well play host to the two worst teams in basketball next year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

clutchfans right now is in defcon 3


----------

